# infinitive/clause + olla + [nominative] or [partitive]?



## Gavril

Huomenta,

I still don't understand how to choose between the nominative and the partitive form of an adjective/noun in contexts such as the following:

- Oli *hauska/hauskaa* uida Keijärvessä.
- Neulominen voi olla *hauska/hauskaa*.
- On *mahdollinen/mahdollista*, että Marjut tuntee tämä tietä minua paremmin.
- On *mahdoton(ta)*, että meteori olisi voitu tuhota ohjuksella.

Auttaisitteko?

Kiitos


----------



## Määränpää

VISK § 954


> Adjektiivin sijanvaihtelu on paljolti muotoryhmittäistä. *Partitiivia* suosivat johdetut ja muuten pitkät adjektiivit. Lähes yksinomaisesti partitiivissa ovat _inen_-, _tOn_- ja _kAs_-loppuiset adjektiivit, partisiippiadjektiivit ja superlatiivit (kuitenkin: _olisi paras ~ parasta lähteä_). *Nominatiivia* suosivat eräät yleiset perusadjektiivit kuten tilalauseessa _kuuma_ ja _kylmä_ sekä infinitiivien ja lauseen yhteydessä mm. _hauska_, _hyvä_, _paha_, _kiva_, _turha_, _varma_, _mukava_, _hankala_, _ihana_, _helppo_, _vaikea_, _parempi_, _helpompi_, _vaikeampi_, _paras_ ja (yksinomaisesti) _sama_.


 Minun mielestäni myös _hyvä_ on näissä lauseissa aina nominatiivissa.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

I remember having read somewhere that adjectives have always to be in the partitive when their object is a -minen noun. For what it's worth, I also remember reading somewhere that adjectives can be in the nominative if their object is an infinitive verb, regardless of the verb. The same goes for constructions like "On _adjective_, että...". The adjective can also be in the nominative in these. I've also read that _hyvä _is *always *in the nominative no matter what when it comes to "On _adjective_, että" and "On _adjective infinitive" constructions._

If you google "On ihana rakastaa" and "On ihanaa rakastaa" (always between quotes) you'll get many results regardless. I think there is a difference, but it's too meaningless to be even taken into account. No Finn to which I've asked about the difference has ever been able to explain to me what is and what isn't.


----------



## Määränpää

Vitalore said:


> I remember having read somewhere that adjectives have always to be in the partitive when their object is a -minen noun.


Just like you remembered:





> Neulominen voi olla hauska/*hauskaa*.


Tämä lause on erilainen kuin muut, koska _neulominen_ on ihan tavallinen subjekti samalla tavalla kuin _tennis_ tai _opiskelu_. Siksi predikatiivin sijamuoto ratkaistaan tässä lauseessa VISK § 947:n perusteella.





> Teonnimi voidaan ymmärtää jaolliseksi, jolloin sitä luonnehtiva predikatiivi on partitiivissa (f), _minen_-substantiiveilla lähes yksinomaisesti.


P.S. Vielä _hyvä_-sanasta, tällä kertaa tavallisissa predikatiivilauseissa. Englannin "is good (for someone)" on suomeksi _"on hyväksi"_ tai _"tekee hyvää"_.

Suomen "_on hyvää_" liittyy enemmän aineiden (ruoat jne.) ja abstraktien asioiden (musiikki, huumori...) miellyttävyyteen ja laatuun.

Siksi ei voi sanoa "Neulominen voi olla hyvää". (Mutta voi sanoa "Neulominen voi olla hyvää ajanvietettä" tai "Neulominen voi olla hyvä harrastus". Näissä predikatiivin sija ratkaistaan predikatiivina olevan substantiivin mukaan. Siihen voi olla sääntöjä, tai sitten ei...)


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Suomen "_on hyvää_" liittyy enemmän aineiden (ruoat jne.) ja abstraktien asioiden (musiikki, huumori...) miellyttävyyteen ja laatuun.
> 
> Siksi ei voi sanoa "Neulominen voi olla hyvää".



Sopiiko kuitenkin "Neulominen voi olla *hyvä*", vai täytyy liittää substantiivi?


----------



## Cold Breeze

Gavril said:


> Sopiiko kuitenkin "Neulominen voi olla *hyvä*", vai täytyy*kö* liittää substantiivi?



Mielestäni antamasi lause ei ole yksistään hyvä, mutta substantiivin kanssa se kuulostaa hyvältä.

Esim.
Neulominen voi olla hyvä rentoutumiskeino.


----------

